# My doves thank this board...



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello everyone...

I just wanted to drop by and write a quick note about how happy my two doves are that I found this board. I've been reading and following a lot of advice, realizing my doves' old cage was DEFINITELY too small and I was not leaving the door open and letting them fly around a enough (mainly because they would fly into things kamikazee style!). And Ooops, I realized I had given them inappropriate snacks (luckily, they never tried to eat that broccoli!) and now realizing that it's not the girl dove who is terrorizing my boy dove, but that he's been plucking himself (that is, if HE even is a HE!).

Happily, I have been feeding them the Kaytee Supreme Dove Mix that most on here seem to recommend. Phew, at least I got that right! My husband rearranged the perches in their cage in a manner that encourages them to fly back and forth more often.

In the last week or so, my doves have finally figured out their way around the bathroom and kitchen without hurting themselves. I have a vet's appointment for Chicken to address his missing "ear feathers" next tuesday and will let you guys know how it goes. But, just wanted to give you all a quick THANKS! 

Overall, Chicken and Persnickety seem much happier!

Looking for usable information about pet ringneck doves is a bit sparse elsewhere!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I really like the bird's names. Nice!


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

I love the names, too! I'm glad Chicken and Persnickety are doing well.

Oddly enough, DeeDee has never had any problems flying around the house. He is such an arial acrobat--a hoverbird deluxe--that he's never run into anything. Even in the bathroom, which has almost one wall as a mirror doesn't confuse him. He just sits and talks to the bird in the mirror.

It's so hard to figure sex on doves. We had decided DeeDee was a girl early on--thus the name--then info on here made me realize that he is actually a she. He is just going to have to live with DeeDee--kind of like "A Boy Named Sue". LOL.

Let us know what the vet says about Chicken's "ear feathers". Btw, aren't their ears cute? That sounds weird to say, but I just love those little puffy mounds around his ears.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Sometimes missing ear feathers is a sign of old age. I have a couple of diamond doves whose ears can be seen as a result of this.

Kaytee Supreme daily dove is good. Make sure they are also getting kaytee hi cal grit in a separate bowl.


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

Another thing I have realized is that what I was interpreting as hiccups or sneezes were actually "cuddling" noises. Lol

Question...what do you use for nesting material? Currently shredding up computer paper and newpaper.

Libis I have wondered if chicken was just old. He is very lazy and rarely flies out of the nest. I also wonder if he is Persnicket y's mother or father. As i mentioned in another thread, they were dumped at an animal shelter in the middle of the night w no information.

Deedee, did you have a method for safely orienting the birds to fly in the house?


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

LOL LuaMoon. DeeDee is the dove. Just call me "DeeDee's Mom". 

I guess we were just lucky about DeeDee orienting himself to flying around. Of course we've had him since before he flew well, so he's learned the house as he learned to fly. Maybe that's why he's never had any problems.

Maybe, if you notice certain places where the birds have problems, you could tape up little waving strips of paper as a warning? I really don't know. Maybe someone else will have ideas.

As for funny little noises, my husband SWEARS that DeeDee purrs when he sleeps on Hubby's tummy and is really content. I've never heard (or felt) that, but then again, I'm hard of hearing. He makes little "chuff" noises sometimes, and a "chuckle", like "huh, huh, huh".


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

DeeDee's Mom said:


> LOL LuaMoon. DeeDee is the dove. Just call me "DeeDee's Mom".
> 
> I guess we were just lucky about DeeDee orienting himself to flying around. Of course we've had him since before he flew well, so he's learned the house as he learned to fly. Maybe that's why he's never had any problems.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's Hubby that's really content having a bird sleeping on his tummy, and 
is afraid to admit it's him making the purr. 
Stranger things have happened


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey! I thought I'd write under this thread, too. I posted in an earlier thread that I did finally get to Chicken's vet appointment this morning, and it turns out he has canker! He and his companion, Persnickety, are both on a course of antibiotics and we will then take them to the vet in 2 weeks to have them retested.

My hubby is giving their cage a good scrub down right now.

Please share any experiences you have had with this!  

The vet said that my Chicken probably already had it when we adopted the doves, as he's had a little bald spot since we got him (it's just recently gotten so much bigger). Persnickety doesn't show any signs, but we are treating her any way just to be safe.

On another topic, I'm also wondering about nesting materials and what is best to use or what your preferences are and why? 

It really is hard to keep everything clean for any length of time. They don't seem to mind pooping where they sleep OR eat! LOL


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

PS "Dee Dee's Mom", yes I love the dove's ears, they look like puffy little cheeks! But Chicken's ears were starting to look like a tiny little old man's ears they were getting so bald! lol


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

LuaMoon said:


> Hey! I thought I'd write under this thread, too. I posted in an earlier thread that I did finally get to Chicken's vet appointment this morning, and it turns out he has canker! He and his companion, Persnickety, are both on a course of antibiotics and we will then take them to the vet in 2 weeks to have them retested.
> 
> My hubby is giving their cage a good scrub down right now.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
We are trying to add names to a list of pigeon friendly Vets so others in your area can find them. Would you mind sharing your Vets name, and address with us. If so please send them to Charis, either here, or by Private Message. Thank you either way. Dave


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

LuaMoon said:


> PS "Dee Dee's Mom", yes I love the dove's ears, they look like puffy little cheeks! But Chicken's ears were starting to look like a tiny little old man's ears they were getting so bald! lol


Hey - lets watch the "old man" cracks.


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Dr Cruppi is the name of the Vet and he was very nice. He is an Avian Specialist in Nutley, NJ. The website is www.dogcatbird.net and they are at 324 Passaic Avenue in Nutley, NJ 07110


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

LuaMoon said:


> Dr Cruppi is the name of the Vet and he was very nice. He is an Avian Specialist in Nutley, NJ. The website is www.dogcatbird.net and they are at 324 Passaic Avenue in Nutley, NJ 07110


Thank you for the information.

Charis/John_D - could one of you put this info on Matilda's List. Thank you!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you. It will be taken care of.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

almondman said:


> Maybe it's Hubby that's really content having a bird sleeping on his tummy, and
> is afraid to admit it's him making the purr.
> Stranger things have happened


ROFL. Actually, I think they both get a kick out of it. Heck, maybe they're both purring!


----------

